# Plugin for chat from multiple sources



## Mauricio_Music (Feb 14, 2021)

I have just set up the plugin to stream on multiple platforms at once (by now I stream to Twitch, Youtube and Facebook) but I found that I can have the chat of one platform only in the OBS studio mode.

A few days ago I saw a guy playing guitar on Twitch and he got in his screen chat messages with an icon indicating the platform they were writen in.
Unfortunately, I've tried to find that guy again with no success.

There is such a plugin for OBS?
It is something other streaming programs offer?


----------



## qhobbes (Feb 14, 2021)

I use restroom.io (free) with my OBS. You receive/reply chat with Twitch and YouTube, but cannot reply to Facebook.


----------



## Mauricio_Music (Feb 18, 2021)

qhobbes said:


> I use restroom.io (free) with my OBS.


That domain is for sale. Perhaps you was talking about restream.io, as Fabsen did.


----------



## Mauricio_Music (Feb 18, 2021)

Fabsen said:


> I think I found something that is in your interest.


Thank you! That service does something quite similar (I just took a quick look).


----------



## rcecueda (Apr 17, 2021)

Mauricio_Music said:


> Thank you! That service does something quite similar (I just took a quick look).


did you find a way to do it?


----------



## FastAFBoii_ZA (May 5, 2021)

Did anyone figure out how to get your multiple chat window within OBS ??


----------



## Bazoogle (May 5, 2021)

FastAFBoii_ZA said:


> Did anyone figure out how to get your multiple chat window within OBS ??


Use restream.io. There is a chat feature where you can include all of your different platforms in one chat, and it'll add the logo of the platform it is from next to it. It's a free service, but has some paid features.


----------



## LGS Media (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes Restream.io is awesome!!! And its free. I bought the next one up so that I can stream to YouTube and Facebook.


----------

